# Editorfenster von View navigieren lassen?



## Jie (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein Eclipse-Plugin zu schreiben. Ich hätte gern den Editor von View navigieren lassen. An welche Stelle kann ich View und Editor "verbinden"? Wie kann ich die Code dann schreiben?

Vielen Danke

Jie


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

*verschieb*
Schreib bitte etwas mehr dazu, ich verstehe noch nicht was du machen möchtest.
Geht es um 'Link with Editor' wie beim Navigator, Package Explorer, Outline,... ?


----------



## Jie (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

das ganze Fenster soll geteilt werden, auf der linken Seite ist ein View mit Package Explore und die verlinkte Seite soll im Editor gezeigt werden.

Jie


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

:?:


----------



## Jie (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche meine Frage nochmal zu formulieren.

das ganze Fenster soll zwei geteilt werden. Der linke Teil ist relativ klein und besteht aus einem View mit Package Explore. In diesem View sollen 10 Einträge mit den Namen "Seite1", "Seite2", ... , bis "Seite3". Wenn ich die Einträge mit der Maus aktiviert, soll der Inhalt der Seite im Editor (der rechte Teil) angezeigt werden können. 

Ich habe bis jetzt die View und die jeweiligen Seiteninhalt implementiert. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Inhalt im Editor stellen kann.

Danke

Jie


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

suchst du IDE#openEditor?


----------

